# the aaliyah goal poll!



## me-T (Jun 8, 2008)

anybody want that long silky black mane? she's seems to be a staple in "inspiration albums"

i WILL get there... just doesnt feel like it...
just for fun, if you've already got the look post a pic!


----------



## silvergirl (Jun 8, 2008)

i already had it, 

 but now i prefer that length with natural curls/waves for myself


----------



## clever (Jun 8, 2008)

.......................


----------



## me-T (Jun 8, 2008)

looks close enough for me! especially since you know they used all kinda heat to do her style


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 8, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 8, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 8, 2008)

already got it..but it was my goal for years.  from 1996 until..


----------



## me-T (Jun 8, 2008)

well dang Irresistable, all you need is the baggy jeans and tube top!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 8, 2008)

me-T said:


> well dang Irresistable, all you need is the baggy jeans and tube top!




yeah but I hardly ever wear my hair out like this , so really its more like Sade *with my forhead*


----------



## me-T (Jun 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yeah but I hardly ever wear my hair out like this , so really its more like Sade *with my forhead*


 



i'm workin the "tyra" head! dont feel bad!


----------



## Nola Darling (Jun 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yeah but I hardly ever wear my hair out like this , so really its more like Sade *with my forhead*



You could totally rock a Sade look too! Wow, you've got it!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 8, 2008)

missfadu said:


> You could totally rock a Sade look too! Wow, you've got it!



hehe thank you , I got it! *that forhead*


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 8, 2008)

Iris, you're beautiful!


Have you ladies seen Ms. Kibibi's Fotki?!! She has some gorgeous hair.  In a few of her recent pics, the ends of her hair are lighter like Aaliyah's was.  She's got that look down...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Hosted on Fotki


 

OMG, Iris! My heart stopped when I saw this pic. You look so much like her in it. Seriously. ElleDoll, I love your braidout!


----------



## bella gee (Jun 8, 2008)

I love her...i think i have personality disorder where sometimes i actually think I AM her...but im not...she was such a sweet spirit...i think i need maybe 3 more inches before im on full Aaliyah status....but here's a pic anyway


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2008)

brownshugahgirl said:


> I love her...i think i have personality disorder where sometimes i actually think I AM her...but im not...she was such a sweet spirit...i think i need maybe 3 more inches before im on full Aaliyah status....but here's a pic anyway


 
Wow! You look like her as well! Your hair is beautiful! I hope to have mine at that length in about 2 years.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 8, 2008)

brownshugahgirl said:


> I love her...i think i have personality disorder where sometimes i actually think I AM her...but im not...she was such a sweet spirit...i think i need maybe 3 more inches before im on full Aaliyah status....but here's a pic anyway


 

_You do look like her! Loving your hair!_

_This was always my fav. pic_





_and this_


----------



## me-T (Jun 8, 2008)

yup brownshuga looks like her too! wish she was still alive. imagine what the style/music scene would be like


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Jun 8, 2008)

I love her hair. It was always so shiny and I can't remember ever seeing a stray hair lol. I used to be close to it. But I keep cutting my hair because once I get to APL i get this nagging feeling that I need a change.


----------



## bella gee (Jun 8, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Wow! You look like her as well! Your hair is beautiful! I hope to have mine at that length in about 2 years.




Thanks Platinum--and you will get there before you know it...just remember to KISS


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jun 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Hosted on Fotki


 Youre gorgeous. This pic reminds me of Alexxys Tylor.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jun 8, 2008)

brownshugahgirl said:


> I love her...i think i have personality disorder where sometimes i actually think I AM her...but im not...she was such a sweet spirit...i think i need maybe 3 more inches before im on full Aaliyah status....but here's a pic anyway


 Man I have got to come to the hair board more often. Wow your hair is gorgeous, love the pics in your siggy as well.


----------



## Crissi (Jun 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Hosted on Fotki



BEAUTIFULLLLLLLLLL, UR STUNNING! hair face everything


----------



## Country gal (Jun 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yeah but I hardly ever wear my hair out like this , so really its more like Sade *with my forhead*



I was thinking Ananda lewis. You got it going on, girl.


----------



## Crissi (Jun 8, 2008)

brownshugahgirl said:


> I love her...i think i have personality disorder where sometimes i actually think I AM her...but im not...she was such a sweet spirit...i think i need maybe 3 more inches before im on full Aaliyah status....but here's a pic anyway



Likewise! Man we have some beautiful women on the LHCF


----------



## me-T (Jun 8, 2008)

where IS ananda?


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jun 8, 2008)

O my gosh I loved Aaliyahs Hair! And she is one of my hair insprations as well as Amerie.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jun 8, 2008)

brownshugahgirl said:


> I love her...i think i have personality disorder where sometimes i actually think I AM her...but im not...she was such a sweet spirit...i think i need maybe 3 more inches before im on full Aaliyah status....but here's a pic anyway



You do favor her in the straight hair pic!  Lovely .  I think your hair looks gorgeous curly as well!


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jun 8, 2008)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> O my gosh I loved Aaliyahs Hair! And she is one of my hair insprations as well as Amerie.



This pic has always been one of my hair goals...in fact, I think I want these bangs right about now :scratchch


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 8, 2008)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> O my gosh I loved Aaliyahs Hair! And she is one of my hair insprations as well as Amerie.


co-sign! if i dont look like them...at least i can have their hair, right?



give me a year or two. lol


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 8, 2008)

man, i never would've though of you ladies as Aaliyah look-alikes until this thread came along  some of y'all are DEAD RINGERS!

yes, although i don't have her in my inspiration folder i probably should.  who doesn't want thick luscious hair like that?  i'd like to think mine looks that good when i straighten  just not as long yet.  and i certainly look nothing like her, although back when i was a stick-figure people said i did cuz we were both skinny


----------



## AshMoBev (Jun 8, 2008)

*Aww i LOVED Aaliyah's hair!! Her hair is my ideal hair goal right now!!! *


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jun 8, 2008)

sylver2 said:


> already got it..but it was my goal for years. from 1996 until..


 
You kinda of look like her! You should send your picture to the director of the upcoming movie about her life!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks ladies, Sometimes when I would look at my sister, she would look like her to me, and I look like her, so I guess that meant I would favor her too, I mainly only heard Sade though *cause of the ponytail & forhead* 

My sister



Hosted on Fotki

another one of me



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 8, 2008)

^^^See, now you just showing off  

You and your sister are so pretty


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jun 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Hosted on Fotki




*well... I'll be.
Aaliyah, you done rose from the dead?*


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 8, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> ^^^See, now you just showing off
> 
> You and your sister are so pretty


hehe thank you,  like your showing off your peach tree, dammit mine looks like its struggling!

u got tips?
its an Alberta peach tree and one hot day just has it fried!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 8, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *well... I'll be.
> Aaliyah, you done rose from the dead?*



 girl ur silly!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> hehe thank you,  like your showing off your peach tree, dammit mine looks like its struggling!
> 
> u got tips?
> its an Alberta peach tree and one hot day just has it fried!



Do you fertilize it? In the fall, put fresh topsoil all around the bottom of the tree and make sure it gets plenty of water this summer. One easy way to do that is to take a old milk jug. Poke some holes in the bottom of it and fill it it. Just put it about 1-2 feet way for the tree and the water will slowly seep in to the tree's roots.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 8, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Do you fertilize it? In the fall, put fresh topsoil all around the bottom of the tree and make sure it gets plenty of water this summer. One easy way to do that is to take a old milk jug. Poke some holes in the bottom of it and fill it it. Just put it about 1-2 feet way for the tree and the water will slowly seep in to the tree's roots.



oh hell I just bought the tree and left it in the planter , I DONT know nothin, I bought the feed stuff for all the tress, they are all doing good but that one! I water every other day and because of that tree doing that, one day in heat over the 100's I have also been misting the leaves! ur tree looks so beautiful and I dont even know how to fertilize!  I need to learn this stuff or the investment is a loss


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> oh hell I just bought the tree and left it in the planter , I DONT know nothin, I bought the feed stuff for all the tress, they are all doing good but that one! I water every other day and because of that tree doing that, one day in heat over the 100's I have also been misting the leaves! ur tree looks so beautiful and I dont even know how to fertilize!  I need to learn this stuff or the investment is a loss



Thread hi jack!!! 


Sorry 

all of you ladies that posted favor her!!!! 

what a trip!!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> oh hell I just bought the tree and left it in the planter , I DONT know nothin, I bought the feed stuff for all the tress, they are all doing good but that one! I water every other day and because of that tree doing that, one day in heat over the 100's I have also been misting the leaves! ur tree looks so beautiful and I dont even know how to fertilize!  I need to learn this stuff or the investment is a loss



 Let me look online tomorrow for some info for you.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 8, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Let me look online tomorrow for some info for you.



Thank you mama!!!!!!


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 9, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> ^^^*See, now you just showing off*
> 
> You and your sister are so pretty


----------



## Marley87 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ires  and brownshugahgirl..Beautiful! 


Aaliyah has been my hair idol since 94/95. Hopefully I'll be at that length soon.

I  Her hair 

*Pics*


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 9, 2008)

Kurlee said:


>



*pout*




Hosted on Fotki

hehe!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 9, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki

always will miss her! sigh!


----------



## Barbara (Jun 9, 2008)

*Irresistable*

I remember seeing your photos years ago.  Also, you were Feature of the Month.  Your hair is really "stunning!"  Some members' hair stand out more so than others, and your's is definitely one of them.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 9, 2008)

Marley87 said:


> Ires  and brownshugahgirl..Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Aaliyah has been my hair idol since 94/95. Hopefully I'll be at that length soon.
> ...


Thank you girl! 

her hair was always on point!!! 

Did anyone ever get a hold of her regimen???


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 9, 2008)

Barbara said:


> I remember seeing your photos years ago.  Also, you were Feature of the Month.  Your hair is really "stunning!"  Some members' hair stand out more so than others, and yours is definitely one.



Thank you sweetie, yeah I just kinda popped back up around here again!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 9, 2008)

The classic Aaliyah one eye covered!




Hosted on Fotki
ok I'll stop now! 

Its an honor to favor her in the slightest! 

gone too soon!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 9, 2008)

Marley87 said:


> Ires  and brownshugahgirl..Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Aaliyah has been my hair idol since 94/95. Hopefully I'll be at that length soon.
> ...



[email protected] that top picutre! u added that after! so beautiful!!!

I heard she was natural but pressed or flat Ironed ,how did she get her hair to stay like it did?

thats what I wanna know!


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 9, 2008)

im playing girl! Ur hair is the troof


Irresistible said:


> *pout*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marley87 (Jun 9, 2008)

More Pics

Aww










*I guess she did 'protective styles too'  Found this pick of her In braids.* 

*



*


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 9, 2008)

Marley87 said:


> More Pics
> 
> Aww
> 
> ...



Awww what a cutie she was as a lil one!

A remix of Rock the Boat done in tribute to her! with all her orignal vocals! Done by my man!


http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/6/3/1139829/boat mix 2 mp3.mp3


----------



## Marley87 (Jun 9, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Awww what a cutie she was as a lil one!
> 
> A remix of Rock the Boat done in tribute to her! with all her orignal vocals! Done by my man!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!
This sounds great.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 9, 2008)

All these pictures of Aaliyah are beautiful.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 9, 2008)

Marley87 said:


> Thanks!
> This sounds great.



yw

this is another great photo, her hair always stayed perfect!




Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Barbara (Jun 9, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Thank you sweetie, yeah I just kinda popped back up around here again!


 

Oh!  Thanks for responding.  I thought your sister's picture was you.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 9, 2008)

Marley87 said:


> Ires  and brownshugahgirl..Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Aaliyah has been my hair idol since 94/95. Hopefully I'll be at that length soon.
> ...



hehe you keep adding, wow!!!!!!!

I havent seen these either!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 9, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> hehe you keep adding, wow!!!!!!!
> 
> I havent seen these either!



omg the one in the blue looks like my friend I lost to breast cancer who always said I look like her,but to me she is the one that did!  *balls eyes out because shyt I miss her*


here is a slide show of her, that I still cant look at

http://www.slide.com/r/LF2i2dWpxD9Ux-BLeAkPNFFc1bzjEoia


----------



## NYAmicas (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice pics in this thread. I loved Aaliyah's hair. I wish I could try the Veronica Lake look.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jun 9, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> girl ur silly!



*That is you to a Tee. My goodness.*


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, always did  but my hair grows uneven and even though my hair is APL it still seems like I have ways to go..


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah sure. Her hair was lovely!


----------



## rabs77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Got the length, but look nothing like her She was so purty!! RIP


----------



## trini_rican (Jun 9, 2008)

wow irrisistable you really do look like her - your sister even more so and so does brownsugahgrl   Nice pics of Aaliyah too.  I forget how beautiful she was.  Inside and out - RIP


----------



## Country gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> omg the one in the blue looks like my friend I lost to breast cancer who always said I look like her,but to me she is the one that did!  *balls eyes out because shyt I miss her*
> 
> 
> here is a slide show of her, that I still cant look at
> ...



Your friend was really pretty. May she rest in peace.


----------



## NYAmicas (Jun 9, 2008)

Country gal said:


> Your friend was really pretty. May she rest in peace.



I totally agree. I'm sorry to hear about your friend Iris.


----------



## Naturallong81 (Jun 9, 2008)

I've been a fan of Aaliyah hair since one in a million. Hopefully 1 day my hair will get the length.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 9, 2008)

*I hadn't thought of it like that as Aaliyah's goal but it's definatey something to strive towards. Pulled back it looks lik BSL or maybe even MBL. I'll definately be mega happy when i get to that length.*

*OH YEAH BABY!!!*


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 9, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki

How beautiful is this?

Got it from Seximami's siggy!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

Country gal said:


> Your friend was really pretty. May she rest in peace.



Thank you girl, my heart still breaks in ways I have no words for


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

NYAmicas said:


> I totally agree. I'm sorry to hear about your friend Iris.



She was my bestest friend! sigh sigh sigh

She actually was Sheila E's cousin, who she really 'favored' when she tried, check this out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKX9e9rQu7M
her when she was really young, performing as Sheila E


----------



## AFashionSlave (Jun 10, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Hosted on Fotki



You are so fabulous!
I just had to tell you.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

AFashionSlave said:


> You are so fabulous!
> I just had to tell you.



*cheeezes*

aww thank you girl!

and again to the rest of you ladies!!!!!

trip this, I was really sick in that pic, or really just barely getting better, was just coming out of losing over half my hair about a year and half or so before that, I swear God miraculously grew back my hair and blessed me and healed me

But thats a story for another day!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 10, 2008)

brownshugahgirl said:


> I love her...i think i have personality disorder where sometimes i actually think I AM her...but im not...she was such a sweet spirit...i think i need maybe 3 more inches before im on full Aaliyah status....but here's a pic anyway



wow! you and Iris look just like her! I've always wanted hair like hers and i can't wait to get it.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 10, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> She was my bestest friend! sigh sigh sigh
> 
> She actually was Sheila E's cousin, who she really 'favored' when she tried, check this out!
> 
> ...



WOW!  She is GORGEOUS Iris.  Sorry about your loss sweetie


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 10, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> She was my bestest friend! sigh sigh sigh
> 
> She actually was Sheila E's cousin, who she really 'favored' when she tried, check this out!
> 
> ...



LOL, that's what i though when i saw the first pics!

so sorry for your loss Iris, good friends are rare as it is, and to lose one the way you did must be hard. {{{hug}}}


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

qtslim83 said:


> WOW!  She is GORGEOUS Iris.  Sorry about your loss sweetie



She was a beauty inside and out and one of the coolest people in the world! I WILL see her again, I did get to talk to her in my dream! its so crazy cause we had a tumor in the same breast at the same time , and didnt know it ,untill the end of her battle and right when I was facing surgey. it was so crazy! I was blessed that I didnt have cancer but Grieving so badly all at once!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> LOL, that's what i though when i saw the first pics!
> 
> so sorry for your loss Iris, good friends are rare as it is, and to lose one the way you did must be hard. {{{hug}}}



Girl there just arent any words for the pain I went through! no words

I'm doing better now, but its still hard! just miss her!


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 10, 2008)

She has always been one of my hair inspirations...


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## cocoberry10 (Jun 10, 2008)

I love it! I am transitioning and have had to do a few mini-chops. But with all the growth aids going around here, I could probably be back to this by Christmas!!!!


Irresistible said:


> Hosted on Fotki


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 10, 2008)

aaliyah was truly a beautiful woman, i love all of the pics, not a bad one in the bunch... i know she is truly an angel.... Iris and brownsugah, you ladies are gorgeous!! Sorry for your loss iris...


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 10, 2008)

me-T said:


> yup brownshuga looks like her too! wish she was still alive. *imagine what the style/music scene would be like*


There sure wouldn't be a C-I-A-R-A (who? ), that's for sure. She came in and took over where Alliyah left off.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jun 12, 2008)

These pictures are gonna make me relax my hair .  LOL or she may have been natural, but I don't care to get into that popular debate .


----------



## lunabelle (Jun 12, 2008)

I have always loved Aaliyah's hair. I wonder how they kept is so healthy with all the constant styling. I read in another thread that she used Vitapointe as a moisturizer. Can anybody 2nd this?


----------



## Tinky (Jun 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Hosted on Fotki


 
For a moment I thought this pic was Aaliyah. I was really like "Why did she put Iris on her pic like that?"


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 12, 2008)

Tinky said:


> For a moment I thought this pic was Aaliyah. I was really like "Why did she put Iris on her pic like that?"



 

thats too funny girl!!!!!!


----------



## Tinky (Jun 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Thanks ladies, Sometimes when I would look at my sister, she would look like her to me, and I look like her, so I guess that meant I would favor her too, I mainly only heard Sade though *cause of the ponytail & forhead*
> 
> My sister
> 
> ...


 
You two are so pretty, are you twins?


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 13, 2008)

Tinky said:


> You two are so pretty, are you twins?



Thank you!

No 3 1/2 years apart but we got so much of the same genetic make up , we been asked that all our lives.


----------



## vnaps (Aug 1, 2008)

i told my b/f ages ago that i would have hair like hers but now i've started looking after my hair i think i'll pass. i love my hair as it is and growing to love it more. i want healthy hair...thats my own signature


----------



## Valerie (Aug 1, 2008)

Aaliyah was a very beautiful girl, but for me, I want my own woolly textured hair, not straight like hers.  Iris, your sister and Brownshugahgirl, you ladies look so lovely.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Aug 1, 2008)

Aaliyah has always been on of my hair idols .  She is a very beautiful girl.  I've worn my wrap like hers every since At Your Best video with Kells.  Anybody find that regimen of hers? I know someone has it in their archives .


----------



## MzOptimistic (Aug 1, 2008)

I love/loved Aaliyah's hair and I can't wait to get there


----------



## LongiLox (Aug 1, 2008)

rabs77 said:


> Got the length, but look nothing like her She was so purty!! RIP



You're very pretty too. And your hair is so beautiful! I don't know if I've told you that before....


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Sep 20, 2008)

I would LOVE to have an Aaliyah do.  And one day I WILL! lol =)


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 20, 2008)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> O my gosh I loved Aaliyahs Hair! And she is one of my hair insprations as well as Amerie.


 

Man...  forget her hair...  I want that body!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Sep 20, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Man... forget her hair... I want that body!


 

LOL............ITA! her body is sick........

...back to the question, yes I want her hair, but I'm far from looking like her, gotta find my own _celebrity look alike_.........lol


----------



## Casarela (Sep 20, 2008)

My avatar....past picture of me.


----------



## ladybug71 (Sep 20, 2008)

Some of you ladies look like you could be sisters or "play cousins" of Aaliyah.  

I've always loved her hair.  Maybe someday...


----------



## PinkSkates (Sep 20, 2008)

*Here's my Aaliyah hair.*


----------



## me-T (Sep 20, 2008)

looks just like it!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 20, 2008)

I am going for it.


----------



## A_Christian (Sep 20, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


>


 




Awww, nice thread. This is one of my fav pics of her, I love this hairstyle and the outfit. She definitely had some of the best hairstyles in the business, like some of you all already mentioned, I don't think I've ever seen a pic of her with a hair out of place.


----------



## seashell (Sep 20, 2008)

Can't wait to get there!


----------



## cupcakes (Sep 20, 2008)

im working on it... hopefully by the end of the year i will b there


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 20, 2008)

She had pretty hair, but I have to get to shoulder lenght before I can even dream!


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 21, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> hehe thank you , I got it! *that forhead*



You're beautiful, girl.  

My husband calls mine a 'fivehead' instead of a 'fourhead'.


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 21, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> man, i never would've though of you ladies as Aaliyah look-alikes until this thread came along  some of y'all are DEAD RINGERS!
> 
> yes, although i don't have her in my inspiration folder i probably should.  who doesn't want thick luscious hair like that?  i'd like to think mine looks that good when i straighten  just not as long yet.  and i certainly look nothing like her, although back when i was a stick-figure people said i did cuz we were both skinny



I used to wear my sew in like Aaliyah's back in the day and I had this one guy go ga-ga because he said I looked so much like her.  He also went ga-ga for my boyfriend at the time and they both cheated on me with each other.  But I digress.


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 21, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> omg the one in the blue looks like my friend I lost to breast cancer who always said I look like her,but to me she is the one that did!  *balls eyes out because shyt I miss her*
> 
> 
> here is a slide show of her, that I still cant look at
> ...



Oh your friend is beautiful.  She reminds me of Selena though. I'm sorry about your friend.  That's a tough one.


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 21, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> There sure wouldn't be a C-I-A-R-A (who? ), that's for sure. She came in and took over where Alliyah left off.



Man, I have always said that.  I feel that way about Jay-Z and Puffy with Tupac and Biggie.  They wouldn't be as big either I don't think.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll get there one day! 

ETA: On the other hand, remember the "Back and Forth" video? Aaliyah's hair wasn't that long at all and didn't look as thick. As time went on, it got longer and longer and thicker! So we all should have hope. I think she was natural as well.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 21, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> I used to wear my sew in like Aaliyah's back in the day and I had this one guy go ga-ga because he said I looked so much like her.  He also went ga-ga for my boyfriend at the time and they both cheated on me with each other.  But I digress.



DANG, girl!! That's messed up!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 21, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Man...  forget her hair...  I want that body!



EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Country gal (Sep 21, 2008)

I would just be happy to have my hair finally reach APL. I would love to have Aaliyah's length.


----------



## lovetobefit (Sep 21, 2008)

you ladies or pretty...Iris sorry about your lost may she rest in peace


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 21, 2008)

I would love her hair and body!!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 21, 2008)

This is a fun thread. I was never really an Aaliyah fan except in the last few years of her life I did like the tunes she was coming out with and I could see she was about to really become a mega star. It's unfortunate that she is no longer around. God must have had a bigger plan for her and called his angel in early. I loved her thick long hair. I am wondering if her hair was BSL or MBL. It looks like she reached MBL and only an inch or two from WSL. I wonder what her length goals were. My sister was a big fan of hers.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Sep 21, 2008)

She used to be my hair idol for a long time. I still think her hair is very beautiful, but now, my hair goals have changed and matured as I have.


----------



## PapillionRouge (Sep 21, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> I used to wear my sew in like Aaliyah's back in the day and I had this one guy go ga-ga because he said I looked so much like her.  He also went ga-ga for my boyfriend at the time and they both cheated on me with each other.  But I digress.



WhAAAT!!!!!

Uhmm.. Ima go back and read this again, cuz I dont think I read it right, lol.


----------



## PapillionRouge (Sep 21, 2008)

And BTW Irresitable u look so much like Aaliyah its crazy. U can totally pass for her mom!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 21, 2008)

These look ike MBL

http://wallpaper.celebritypc.com/aaliyah/Aaliyah_2-1024.jpg

http://www.moono.com/celebz6524lol8911/big/176_11281_big.jpg

http://www.zamambo.com/Images/Female_Celebrities/Aaliyah_Photos/images/Aaliyah-4.JPG

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j283/lisatuckercollection/Aaliyah/unl.jpg

http://www.iballer.com/divas/aaliyah/images/a16_jpg.jpg

http://www.publispain.com/wallpapers/fondos-de-pantalla-Cantantes/musica-Aaliyah/Aaliyah04fondos.jpg

She was all hair. The top pic looks waist length.


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 21, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> I used to wear my sew in like Aaliyah's back in the day and I had this one guy go ga-ga because he said I looked so much like her.  He also went ga-ga for my boyfriend at the time and they both cheated on me with each other.  But I digress.



OMG!! thi is so funny.  my friends brother is gay but use to have a crush on me cause i reminded him of Aaliyah. who he was gaga over.


----------



## Lavendar (Sep 21, 2008)

Aaliyah is definitely one of my inspirations.  My hair will never be as thick as hers, but I'm trying to get as close as I can.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 26, 2008)

This was always my goal. I idolized the "swoop" bang when I was younger. I remember Aaliyah complaining in a hair mag once b/c a stylist cut off, like, 3 inches instead of doing a trim. She also talked about the effects of dying her ends like she did. She is one of the few celebs that I ever heard talk about healthy hair care.


----------



## michaela (Oct 26, 2008)

i really do miss her alot


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hopefully I will have it by 2010.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 26, 2008)

*BUMP*


OMG I have been a huge Aaliyah fan since middle school now im 24. Aaliyah has always been my idol and inspiration. She will always be truely missed and loved.

R.I.P

I'm APL now, reaching for BSL, one day I will have that length.


----------



## Brees_hair (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww..yes..she inspired me (and still does) in everyway. I had the opportunity to work with her before she passed. Sweet, kind and great Aura. Will truely be missed.

Hence below...


----------



## drjo91 (Oct 26, 2008)

I love aaliyah shes just simply amazing. I always loved her, her music and her hair. I definately want her goal but i want to be WL. I am now aiming for SL natural hair, then APl and then aaliyah's goal and then...MIDBACK and YAY WL!!


----------



## doll-baby (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaliyah is definitely a hair goddess on LHCF, her hair always looked healthy and effortless. I'm still working towards getting my hair near her level


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> She was my bestest friend! sigh sigh sigh
> 
> She actually was Sheila E's cousin, who she really 'favored' when she tried, check this out!
> 
> ...


that was sooo cool....My homie died from breast cancer as well some years ago...she was like my sister too...erplexed


----------



## RecipeBABY (Nov 9, 2008)

sorry to do this to you ladies.. but although we all know aalyiah has long hair.. she wore a lot of weaves because o the daliy styling they had to do to her hair.. last weave ROCK THE BOAT.. her hair stylist talks about what im saying.. BUT BUT.. yes i also strive for her locs.. keep working hard ladies


----------



## PoeticJustice (Dec 2, 2008)

I miss babygirl. Hair weave or not, she's always been an hair inspiration of mine!!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Dec 2, 2008)

I miss Aaliyah too  , she always been my idol and inspiration


----------



## betty-boo (Dec 2, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> I loooooooooove Aaliyahs hair.This is a good braid out inspiration pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh my word! Yours is exactly the same! How did you do this? My braidouts come out much more curly and less wavy...and they don't look as straight. Are you relaxed straight?


----------



## vpoetic (Dec 3, 2008)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> 
> OMG I have been a huge Aaliyah fan since middle school now im 24. Aaliyah has always been my idol and inspiration. She will always be truely missed and loved.
> ...



Me too. I really got into her when I was in the 7th grade and now I am 24.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 25, 2009)

vpoetic said:


> Me too. I really got into her when I was in the 7th grade and now I am 24.


 

OMG, I use to dress like her in high school, hair styles too.  My cousins and I use to watch her videos and learn the dance moves,lol. 

R.I.P 

Her hair was healthy,thick,and long. Look at one of her pictures as a child.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 26, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Hosted on Fotki


 

i'm so hating...lol....your hair is beautiful!!!!


----------



## stephluvshair (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope I can get closer to aliya's length by the end of 2010


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 26, 2009)

Country gal said:


> I would just be happy to have my hair finally reach APL. I would love to have Aaliyah's length.



1+.............


----------



## Christina Dior (Feb 26, 2009)

stephluvshair said:


> I hope I can get closer to aliya's length by the end of 2010


 it already looks like you are there


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 26, 2009)

Do anyone know Aaliyahs hair type? Just curious, she looks like maybe between 3c or 3b and /4a


----------



## vpoetic (Feb 26, 2009)

I think that she is a very coarse 4a.


----------



## MissNina (Feb 26, 2009)

I want Aaliyah's hair. . .but at Full BSL. I think I just decided MBL might be a little too long for me. IDK. We'll see. Hopefully by the end of this year, I'll know!

I used to think I was Aaliyah. Apparently, like everyone else


----------



## loved (Aug 26, 2009)

My hair was the healthiest it has ever been when I followed Aaliyah's hair as a hair goal. I had to leave a lot more texture in my hair aka as underprocessing to have that much thickness. It was something to deal with, but it was beautiful. I think I may transition to textlaxing.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 26, 2009)

vpoetic said:


> I think that she is a very coarse 4a.


 
Not hating on A at all.. but yes her hair is very coarse and thick. I went to school with her from K-7.... they were several of us that had hair way longer than hers (including myself). She was a very beautiful person inside and out. However, I am confused that people that think the videos were her real hair. I didn't read the whole thread though; so people want to attain the length of her weave? I don't think her real hair was in a video since "Back and Forth" album time frame.

I'll try to scan some pics from back in the day. She was the leader of our pretty girl committee for sure.


----------

